# sales stink :0(



## llineb (Nov 11, 2009)

i did 2 big craft shows and my sales were worse then ever.  i had to sign up for 3 additional shows to get rid of the inventory.  i haven't changed anything and sales were great in the spring.  how about you guys.

  :cry:


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been doing alot of shows.  Not always doing very good.  I would write it off as selling in the state where unemployment is the highest.  My town is 12%, many near by are 15% to 17%.  But Christmas is kicking in.  My last 2 shows set 1 day sales records for me.  My last show was great even with 5 other soapers there and all were expereniced.  I never sold so much lotion.  I have another show this weekend and hope things keep on going.  I hope things get better for you.

Bruce


----------



## llineb (Nov 12, 2009)

well, these we are fall shows and this weekend is a Christmas show so i am inspired by your news.  You never know how much  to make and i have so much left over inventory to sell off that i signed up for some extra shows.

thanks!


----------

